# Pocket knife question¿



## Xtrento (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello , what have you used your pocket knife for? Have you ever defended yourself with a pocket knife , tell me your story.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Never had to defend myself with the knife but I usually have other tools on me for that. I carry a SOG Flash 2 that I have used countless times for various things the moment
called for. Opening a box, cutting tape, to wiping down the blade and cutting a sandwich in half while camping.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've never had to defend myself with a weapon, and lord willing, I never will.
However, if I had to, I would not use my pocket knife. (unless it was my absolute last option)
A small utility blade is difficult to deal a critical wound in a high stress situation, especially when the attacker expected me to fight back.
For that reason, I carry a Cold Steel Tiger Claw kerambit.








In any situation where I am unable to get to my firearm, or it has been expended, that becomes my weapon of defense.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've quartered a few apples and cut some weenie sticks. That's the extent of my slicing and dicing with a pocket knife. I EDC a Ken onion Ripple and a case slim line single blade trapper.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I use my pocket knife for all the usual stuff - opening boxes, cleaning fish, making triggers for traps, cleaning my nails and other mundane things. Self defense is what God made guns for.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Pocket knife is better than no knife but its not a bonefide self defence weapon. the blade could snap on any lunge, or thurst, if it hits bone probably. 

They could be used as an edged weapon for slashing ok but mostly for superficial wounding. 

It could cause serious injury if to the kidney, throat, temple, eye, male groin or through a rib but not exactly a combat weapon. Slashing to wrist, innerelbow, back of knee, jugular. 

Problems: Slippage no grips, blade breaking.



If you have a strong pocket knife, like butterfly or one that locks in place firmly rugged solid type not little pocket knife type you are better off. For a combat blade though do full tang spring steel or a rugged steel or other material that is solid can can impact bone and not crack.

You want soft targets not bone targets for a small blade.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a standard swiss army knife, a small key chain swiss army knife and a leatherman sidekick mutiltool that I carry all the time. I have used them all for just about everything, but self defense. They would probably do more harm to me then the person I'm attacking/defending my self from.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a Cold Steel Pro Guard that is probably my only defensive knife. Similar to the karambit above, but the "finger hole" is on the actual blade so you can essentially make a fist while holding it. It's based on the la griffe style knives - great for retention. 

However I usually have a folder and a firearm with me, a knife would be an absolute last resort. 

Kabar makes a neat little slasher too - the last ditch knife. It's about the size of a credit card and wickedly sharp and pointy. It's tiny but makes a great last resort. I have one laced up in a pair of shoes.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have an old Russian pocket knife, it's at least 60 years-old, my uncle gave it to me few years back, it still folds nicely and I keep it sharp.. just have it in my pocket at all times.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I carry a small 3 blade Buck pocket knife, using it daily for the more mundane things around the yard and acreage. I also carry a Kershaw folder for bigger jobs...I use my knives daily and I always have at least two on me at anytime and they are always sharp...never had to defend myself with them and hope I never do.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> I have a Cold Steel Pro Guard that is probably my only defensive knife. Similar to the karambit above, but the "finger hole" is on the actual blade so you can essentially make a fist while holding it. It's based on the la griffe style knives - great for retention.


The kerambit is held in reverse grip with the index finger through the ring allowing for a fist to be clinched. The benefit to this is, if a punch glances, you either catch the rigid point of the ring or a full 5 inch blade. The hawkbill design is intended to bury into a soft target while slashing, making the wound much more than superficial. It will find bone with any decent amount of force.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

That karambit actually looks pretty awesome, I love Cold Steel so I might have to give it a try. 

I've always been interested in getting one, that one looks like a good bet!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

turbo6 said:


> That karambit actually looks pretty awesome, I love Cold Steel so I might have to give it a try.
> 
> I've always been interested in getting one, that one looks like a good bet!


Me too!

Hope I don't slice up a finger after I get one while trying to learn to use it properly.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That is actually a pretty large version of the weapon.
Most traditional karambits(I've been misspelling that for a long time, haha) are less than 3 inches in blade length, but it's hard to find a good quality one that isn't handmade and impressively expensive.
If you're looking for a good folder version, look for the Emerson with the "wave" notch for quick deployment.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> That is actually a pretty large version of the weapon.
> Most traditional karambits(I've been misspelling that for a long time, haha) are less than 3 inches in blade length, but it's hard to find a good quality one that isn't handmade and impressively expensive.
> If you're looking for a good folder version, look for the Emerson with the "wave" notch for quick deployment.


Thanks!

SDF880


----------



## Pieohpah (Aug 2, 2014)

Not for defence, just tools for everything. Opening stuff, getting wood for fires, fishing etc. 

I've got a Victorinox Huntsman, a Leatherman Sidekick, a Walter switchblade and a Buck knife. All depending on the situation which I use.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have been carrying a Dozier/Kabar #4064, for 10 years.
Use it for gutting and processing game (deer, hogs, birds, fish), and all those other things, opening boxes, cutting rope, etc.
Bought it from AG Russell, been a dam good knife.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a Buck 55. I believe it is a 3 inch blade, very sharp and well made in America. I use it for the usual stuff, nothing defensive as I have never been in such a position and if I was a three inch knife might not be a big help.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I picked up the Cold Steel Karambit yesterday and messed with it quite a bit! I like the knife and quality and
the belt clip sheath it came with. Very interesting knife/weapon! Thanks for the idea! The Emerson Wave looks interesting too
but I'd better work with the Cold Steel knife for awhile and see how it goes!

Thanks,
SDF880


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

This is what I carry every day on my belt. Has its own sheath that is made of nylon. Gonna get leather soon and try to make my own.

It's a Winchester fixed blade. Surgical stainless steel. I got it for my Grampa way back when, and found it after he passed. When I carry it, it's like he's with me.

I use it for everything. Cutting rope for hay bales, cutting oranges/apples/avocados etc. any task that needs done. And he I sharpen it every night (doesn't need it. Keeps an edge VERY well) and also disinfect it with alcohol every night.

Also have a couple others I keep on hand. A $10 maxam and another Winchester folding knife. But the fixed blade stays with me


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> I picked up the Cold Steel Karambit yesterday and messed with it quite a bit! I like the knife and quality and
> the belt clip sheath it came with. Very interesting knife/weapon! Thanks for the idea! The Emerson Wave looks interesting too
> but I'd better work with the Cold Steel knife for awhile and see how it goes!
> 
> ...


Mind that blade. It doesn't mess around and has no room for mishandling error.
Be safe.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Mind that blade. It doesn't mess around and has no room for mishandling error.
> Be safe.


Roger, thanks!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I've used a pocket knife for cutting and carving more things than I can count from bushcraft, to cleaning fish and game, cloth, rope, string, branches, vines, wire and used in tasks of wound care, repairing clothing, setting traps, opening packages and food packs, car repair, and lots more. I hate to burst anyone's bubble but the reality is the pocket knife is the most likely tool you will have on you first when shtf. That's if you carry one. I've carried one since I was 8 and do everyday. Which is why I carry high quality Spyderco's now instead of cheap $20 Gerber's or Chinese made gas station $5 knives. You get what you pay for. You want a knife that's no going to break through tough use than you need to pay for one that won't. Any knife is still a knife though and not a screwdriver or hammer, chivel or crowbar. There capable of quite a lot but you mistreat one and it's going to break. I've seen more than my fair share of dipshits too try to use a knife in place of another tool it was never designed to withstand and than cry like a sissy who got punched in the balls by a burly woman. I've got no concern for those type of people. Buy quality and use a knife as a knife and you can use them for quite a lot.

One of the Spyderco's I carry these days,


----------



## Pieohpah (Aug 2, 2014)

I've got this magnificent piece of steel...

http://www.armour.gr/eshop/contents/media/l_w-blacktac.jpg


----------

